# Different symptoms - IVF vrs FET?



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone had different symptoms with IVF verses FET and still got BFP?

I had IVF in 2010 – and had a feeling it hadnt worked (I was right). I then had ICSI at ARGC in 2011 and just knew it had worked (although I then M/C v early, it was soooo much easier to deal with than another BFN after 9 years trying!! Oh the thrill I got seeing two lines appear). With the BFP I had swollen and tender bb’s, cramps, was starving all time etc.

This time with FET I have had lower back ache since 1dp5dt, and had cramping on and off 4dp5dt- 5dp5dt, but bbs are only slightly bigger and not tender at all, and have no increased appetite.

Also with BFP I could only sleep bout 2 hrs a night (thought was steroids) but this time have been getting 4 or 5 hrs(that’s good for me!) and am on same dose of steroids. 

Has anyone had different symptoms like this and still got BFP?

I hoping that maybe because I didn’t have trigger injection this time it will account for the lack of same symtpms like big tender bbs etc?

I did ultra early sensitive  (10mul) HPT every day up to 5dp5dt - all BFN. Okay – I lied – I did about 3 or 4 HPT each day... to the point of me bagging them all up last night and asking hubby to hide them so I don’t torture myself for the next few days. I’m day 6p5dt today...

(I won’t mention that I peed on two ovulation tests this morning as have heard they can give a positive if preg – coz you’ll all think I’m totally obsessed.)

I'm planning on HPT on d8p5dt as if neg then will be tiny chance of BFP on day 10 (BETA is on 10th april) so can prepare myself.


My gut feel is that this hasn’t worked, but I’m hoping so so much that I’m wrong. We can’t afford another round so feel like is last chance.


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

hey lupee,
when i got my BFP through ICSI i had really sore and bigger (.)(.) and cramps and that was it. although this did end up as an ectopic so don't know if that would make a difference.
I have just had FET and was convinced before i even started that it wouldn't work, the only sign was cramping. I also had slight spotting and was convinced AF was coming. this also turned out to be BFP! and now i feel starving hungry all the time!
I think everybody is completely different and i don't think from what I've read on here and personal experience that any pregnancy is the same. Some people can have every symptom going, some have a few and other don't have any.
I think you should wait and test on your ODT because those positive results can take some time to come out, then you will know for sure.
I don't know if this has helped at all, i really hope it has.
Good luck with your treatment, and let me know how you get on.
  
here is some baby dust for you.
love blondie xxxxx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Blondie,

Thanks for the reply - thats made me feel so much better! I'm so pleased for your BFP! It's strange how I can feel resentful and upset when friends/family get preggo, but am genuinely thrilled when you see people like you getting a positive.

I was going to test on sunday as if haven't got a beta of 10 by then will only be tiny chance of having viable number by Tuesday. My rational is that I'll be 90% sure that hasn't worked, so will be prepared, but will also still have some hope to hold on to. letting myself down gentle, rather than an absolute BFN.

That said I've quite enjoyed pretending I am preggo and not testing yesterday, so I may just do it the day before and have my fantasy for little while longer.

I've got AF cramps this morning (would be due on today) but am hoping is good sign as had this last time. (is not stopping me being on constant knicker watch though - sorry TMI!!)

Thanks for the baby dust too - it's my first lot ever!

Congrats once more - I hope this will be your time!!!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Lupee

how are you today hun? my af also due today, got a very faint bfp today (14dpo) after getting bfn's since 10dpo!! did you test too?

much love
Suze xx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

hi,

Congrats on BFP!!!!! Yay wooh! 

god  - what a roller coaster Ive had ! I had increasing AF cramps all day yest and day before and then started bleeding around 10pm last night. bright red. I'd come home from a wedding to take prog shot so was on my own - I'd been getting watery cm all day and had been reading how this can be a sign that period is due and so thought it was all over when bled.

Got the tests from boot of hubby's car - the ultra early test ( 3different ones) all came back BFN. I broke out the FRER and a couple other type (said I was obsessed!) and got faint BFP! From devastated to thrilled in 5 mins.

my wee was diluted from all the soda water and lime I'd been drinking, so was hoping that was why so faint. 

tested this morning -all 5 types clear positive.

i wish i had been testing each day now though as would be able to see if line got lighter. last time I had cramps and bright red blood I had m/c.

I called clinic - wanted me to go in for prog test, but because i live so far away the blood place would have been closed so am have prog suppository as well as injection and will be going for early test tomorrow morning.

Even after what happened last time I feel so positive. (I did last time too though) I'm so thrilled to have BFP. Even DH seems to be positive (he refuses to believe is real until in our arms so did nt get hurt last time)

He did look genuinely scared this morning when I was comparing the lines on all tests  - said i looked crazed!

15 tests and counting - all BFP...


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

oh hun!! yey 
what a rollercoaster 24 hours!! unfortunately i dont have anymore tests in the house except the clinic one to use on otd so no tests for me tmrw......will buy some more frer and use on tuesday am and pray for a stronger line! 
I've also had lots of af cramps, in fact it was so period like last night that i was convinced af would arrive any second but nothing   
are you having your beta hcg done tmrw? if my test is positive on tuesday i'll get my GP to do bloods for me
fingers crossed for us both
love
Suze xx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Suze,

fingers crossed you get darker line tomorrow! I had exactly the same re cramps yesterday. from my voracious reading on web cramps seem to = good. they have completely stopped nowthough. At first was pleased, but for first time today starting to worry that bad sign that have no cramping or twinges anymore. Also, I was really bloated for 2 or three days, but has gone now too. Can that come and go?

Yeah, they monitor your hgc levels everyday at ARGC (got stressful last time as a 4-5hr round journey into London leaving at 5.30am every morning then having to hang around until 12-1pm in case they call you back for IVIG - hard trying to do that with a stressful job too) but also reassuring to see them increase each day. They monitor your progesterone each day too. This is the reason why twice as expensive as normal IVF, but also twice as successful!

I feel like a mad woman now, was totally convinced all okay 5mins ago, now and worried silly that symptoms have gone. man....


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

hi,

quick update - first beta is 90 at 9dp5dt. progesterone 208.

it's not massive number, but my last one was 46  at 10p6dt so Im hoping this one sticks!

just goes to show you can get different symptoms with diff pregnancy.

back in tomorrow for beta #2 - please please please let it have increased nicely.


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

that's a brill number0 hun, you should be over the moon with that! don't think this embie is hanging around for us as just tested bfn, have got a digi for tmrw so will pray for a miracle!        will be thinking of you tmrw and hope you have a lovely rise xx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Suze,

There is still time - also I can now say with confidence that not all pregnancy tests are as accurate as others! I have been using about 6 different brands - one was pretty much negative this morning just before I got my Beta back - and it was meant to be an ultra early 10uml one!

FRER seems to be the best one for me. 

I used a clearblue digital just before my beta test last time - told me I was not pregnant - it lied! my beta was 46 then, and it's meant to be sensitive to 25.

Please don't give up hope just yet - FET is meant to have a lower beta, and they can implant late.

I'm sending you lots of sticky thoughts and baby dust.

xxxxxx


----------

